# Welcome to the Video Forum



## mbenonis (May 16, 2007)

A few folks expressed interest in a video forum, so I went ahead and created one. Enjoy!


----------



## Radman (May 16, 2007)

Score! woot


----------



## nrcafootball68 (May 16, 2007)

Sweet, its been a while since I've done video stuff, but it is what got me into this in the first place...


----------



## wolf825 (May 16, 2007)

Nice!!

-w


----------



## DarSax (May 16, 2007)

Excellent choice, wolf


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 16, 2007)

thank you very much for adding a video forum!!!


----------



## PadawanGeek (May 17, 2007)

Yes, thanks! Finding controlbooth is a dream come true for me, and now they even have a section for video stuff!


----------



## Hughesie (May 27, 2007)

yay thanks for that
now they can post it here instead of sound  

great job love the site


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 3, 2007)

Please do be keeping up the good work...


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for changing the title of the forum!


----------

